# Schulz Canal this morning



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

I have never fished this spot before so it was all new to me. Its one of those regions you look at from the Gateway motorway and think "some day" that patch of water might be worth a visit. Arrived at 6 to a busy ramp but a nice sandy beach to the downstream side suited the kayak well.








I headed upstream with the incoming tide trolling an SX-40 and a Halco scorpion. Small bream fell to the SX-40 but no joy on the scorpion until he was swapped for a pink eBay special. Good sized flathead (~50-60 cm) came alongside and I was quite pleased with myself. The fish detected this and with a head shake it was gone - bugger! The next flathead jumped on the HB about half way between the ramp and the barge.








This time it was secured, despite destroying the net. Arriving at the barge I was met by a group of interested onlookers/workers and anchored up to flick some SP's.








Best result was another ~50 cm flatty on a gulp minnow (new penny). With no usable net, the fish lifter was tried but it just spooked the fish at the first glimpse. The second rod now took off as a catfish enjoyed the sandworm. He was de-hooked and let go.








Light breeze now got to 5 knots as I returned. trolling the southern side was annoying as it is infested with branches and debris from recent rains. Back at the ramp met up with Benno fresh from a fish at Redcliffe this morning - now that's keen.








So a bream and a 50 cm flathead for dinner was not a bad result for a first go at this spot. Looks like some prawn boils were about on the sounder, so if you're handy with the cast net it may be worth a visit soon.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - nice work.

I have been reading a bit about this post of late - will have to give it a go one day....one day.

Steve


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

not a bad effort for a new area matey. I guess youll be paying it another visit ?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

On ya, Steve. Top report and nice fish.

I live close to this area and hit it regularly myself. The southern bank has always proved successful for me, as the bank actually drops off quite quick. Head down there when there is a really low tide and you'll see what I mean.

Also if you are every there and it's really calm at the mouth - tie on a decent sized lure and troll the mouth. Something that gets down about 3 meters. Have had a few good jewies out there.

The other spot to try is Jacksons Creek, which is just out of the mouth to the right (southern side of the mouth of Kedron Brook Floodway). The entry is very shallow, which can keep the stink boats out. Jacksons Crk has lots of good structure in it (mangroves, steep banks etc.). Need to hit it soon, as the work on the new second runway at the airport is expected to start there soon, which will effect the creek. From the plans I've see the western part of the new runway will cross over the upper section of the creek. Pic of the planned land usage for the 2nd runway is attached. Web link for more info is: http://www.newparallelrunway.com.au/files/pdf/B13.pdf

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya Steve a good session, and a feed as well


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

the fish were biting that day.
i launched as steve came in. 
got 2 bream on the bend near the golf course 1 @ 34cm & 1 @ 26cm
and one flathead just on the eastern side of the barge.
the bream were biting on the other side of the barge but couldnt get one in.


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

]


Gigantor said:


> Also if you are every there and it's really calm at the mouth - tie on a decent sized lure and troll the mouth. Something that gets down about 3 meters. Have had a few good jewies out there.


I'd heard that out the front was promising. Have heard reports of tailor in season on the flats outside. You have to get there when the breeze is calm. It seems to blow up there early.


Gigantor said:


> The other spot to try is Jacksons Creek,


Pity I couldn't fit in a visit to this creek as well as it looks the goods. Good advice to visit this place before it changes its complexion. New runway over Jackson's Creek and proposed green zone to the left hand side of the entrance might alter the fishability.


benno said:


> ... one flathead just on the eastern side of the barge.
> the bream were biting on the other side of the barge but couldnt get one in.


That barge creates nice funnel effect on each end. When the tide turns the spillway around each end must spit out bait and food as the bigger fish hang out in the eddies. I just anchor up in the middle and flick each direction. Did anybody challenge you going upstream?

Cheers for now,
Steve


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

nobody challenged me.
in fact there was a worker fishing off the barge.. who i had a quick chat with.
i think gra has been up behind the barge numerous times without a hic.


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> On ya, Steve. Top report and nice fish.
> 
> I live close to this area and hit it regularly myself. The southern bank has always proved successful for me, as the bank actually drops off quite quick. Head down there when there is a really low tide and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

benno,

Lure-wise I've used virtually anything and everything in my collection. From gold bombers (known barra lure) to Halco Poltergiests to bigger SP's (4 to 6 inch) on 1/2 oz jig head.

The mouth of Cabbage Tree Creek (Shorncliffe) can also be another good spot as well - but it's a more narrow mouth and can be a challenge early in the morning when lots of boats are heading out.

Both locations I tend to work 2 trolling strategies (1) zig-zag across the channel and (2) troll along the edge/drop-off of the channel. The sounder really is a must for this. You can get some decent lizards trolling the edge of the channel too.

Fishing the mouths of creeks/rivers will be the go at the moment with so much freshwater in the upper systems. Most saltwater species will have moved out to more saline water to get away from the fresh.

I'm hoping to get out this Saturday morning (weather permitting) at either Kedron Brook Floodway or Cabbage Tree Creek/Nundah Creek. Let me know if you are interested?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Aussiefisho (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Pete,

I just bought my first fishing kayak from a member of this forum (xerubus) and he told me the fishing around the Nudgee area can be ok. It would be great if I could tag along with you next time you head out there (though not this weekend as I've got plans) to gain some local and kayaking knowledge. Please keep me in my mind for next time as I live at Annerley and that area is mightly convenient.

Cheers


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

whereabouts is the kedron brook floodway pete ?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Aussiefisho,

Welcome aboard and to the world of kayak fishing. You'll enjoy it. Yep, only too happy to have you join trips. Just keep an eye on the Fishing Trips section. There's a few of us that hit the Brisbane Northside region. Checkout the map below for the regular fishing locations that I travel.

Benno,

Kedron Brook Floodway (KBF) is probably what you are calling Schultz's Canal. But Schultz's Canal is further down and runs off KBF. See map below.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Aussiefisho (Jan 5, 2008)

That map is really handy thanks. Do you ever eat the fish coming out of that area? Since it's in the middle of an industrial area I can only wonder if there are any health hazards coming from the water. I was thinking of checking out areas around Dohles Rocks as the Pine River seems a lot healther (at least when driving past it at 100km/hr!). Ever had much luck around there?


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Aussiefisho,

I very rarely keep any fish - tend to always be catch & release kinda guy (or lazy fisho who can't be bothered keeping and cleaning). And yes a bit of industrial around there - so the fish could well glow in the dark anyway.  But looks like Gra has eaten fish from there and he sorted seems OK so far. :? Doesn't he???

Have done a bit down Dohles Rocks & Pine River way. Sadly it's one of the most fished areas on the northside of Brisbane - lots of power boat traffic too. Ski zone on the western side of the Pine Bridge - so look out!! The area around Dohles Rocks is fairly sandy with a little mud and can be good for whiting and lizards. Bald Hills Creek (on the southern side between the red oval and the green star) can offer some bream and lizards - mainly around the mouth. The further you go up the creek the more suburban crap you encounter - ie. shopping trolleys, rubbish etc. The further you go up stream (towards the Pine River Bridge) from Dohles Rocks becomes more muddy and lizards are the common catch as well as bream.

I've attached another map for ya. The red oval is an area that I've had fun with stingrays (not for eating - just for sport). Arrive here towards the end of the run-out tide and use the cast net to gather lives. Usually fish from the sand bank. The outside this bend has a drop-off and the rays seem to always be there. They're good fun on light gear - though need a good strong leader. The 2 red stars area is where there are some deep holes, which can offer bream & lizards. This area can be good during prawn season around April for a feed of prawns + bream. The green star is a favourite landbased spot I like to go and toss softplastics for lizards. Have found best time to also be the last half of the run-out tide and first hour or so of the run-in. The channel comes in close on this side of the river. Most of the lizards I've caught here are in the 40cm to 50cm range and are good fun on light gear. Saltwater Assassin 4 inch in Pink/Diamond is my fav SP here on 1/8 once jighead - just slow bounce along the bottom.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Aussiefisho (Jan 5, 2008)

Priceless information! Thanks

Will see how the weather pans out this weekend and if any luck I'll get a chance to try out both areas. By the sounds of it I should go to the Nudgee area first (in terms of kayaking ability!) and then Dohles Rocks once I get used to the whole idea of fishing from a kayak.

Gra - I didn't realise Gambaros got there crabs from the Brisbane River. No wonder they can afford to sell them cheap. Most of the people I know wouldn't even swim in the Brisbane River, let alone eat something out of it. In fact, since I've told two mates I've got a kayak and am going to explore the surrounding areas, they've replied "Make sure you've got your shots". Perhaps the system's reputation isn't as bad as it is in real life.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Aussiefisho,

Nundah Creek at Shorncliffe is a good spot if the wind is up, as you can find plenty of areas out of the wind to toss lures. Nundah Crk is also good because it has a very shallow mouth/entrance, which stops a lot of power boats getting in. Cabbage Tree Creek is an OK option. It's gets quiet narrow in sections and has lots of housing backing onto it (= crap in the water). Tossing SP's or little SX40's around trawlers can be productive though.

I'll make the call on where I'l go on Saturday morning once I've seen the Friday nite weather forecast news. If there's wind around I'll probably hit Nundah Creek. Launch site for this is the boat ramp at Shorncliffe near the Yacht Club down near the Fish Co-Op at the back of the Sandgate Golf Club. Nundah Creek is right opposite the ramp. My mobile is 0419 740 621. If you want to join me on Sat give me a call around 8pm on Friday nite.

Re mouth of Brisbane River. Been seeing lots of reports on AusFish web site about this area regarding good sized threadfin salmon catches on softplastics. Do they eat blind mullet? 

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Now there's something you don't see every day ... a Hobie owner back-pedalling!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Just made a post in Boat Passage in Trips.


----------

